# 1986 Vacationeer 5th Wheel... WEIGHT?



## harlanjames (Oct 17, 2005)

My Pop just bought a great '86 Shelton Industries 'Vacationeer' - his first 5th wheel... But we're concerned about the weight with his truck and cannot find that information ANYWHERE!  

Any one help?

Thanks.


----------



## harlanjames (Oct 17, 2005)

1986 Vacationeer 5th Wheel... WEIGHT?

I neglected to put the size of the 1986 Vacationeer... it's a 26 footer.

Thanks.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Oct 17, 2005)

1986 Vacationeer 5th Wheel... WEIGHT?

You should find a label, usually in the kitchen area, on the back of a cabinet door or on the outside wall in a cabinet.  You are looking for "UVW"  That means "unit vehicle weight".  That number is the weight of the trailer empty, as close as the manufacuter stated it back then.  It is usually pretty close in newer trailers.


----------



## mking (Oct 19, 2005)

1986 Vacationeer 5th Wheel... WEIGHT?

The best method if you can't find a label is to hook up and go too some scales;Alot of your bigger farmers have scales that can do the job,or you might can go by a set of scales on the interstate and see if they will weigh it.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Oct 19, 2005)

1986 Vacationeer 5th Wheel... WEIGHT?

Yea, and the title should state a weight that should be at least close.


----------

